# 2004 Sentra...What kind of audio system do I have in this thing???



## austinseanchris (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey guys, whats up...just registered on here today to try and find out some information thats been bugging the heck out of me since I bought my Sentra back in '05. This was a used vehicle that I purchased that had 20000 miles on it. It was the sentra 1.8S automatic with a moonroof. Inside is what is killing me though. When I first put a cd in to listen to the sound system, I was amazed at how great it sounded! I was astonished for being "factory". It sounded like it had a sub in it and come to find out it did. This sentra also has the dome tweeters on the pillar posts. I didnt look further at the sub but I did measure it...its a 6" sub. So I got on google and did some looking around and found out that a Rockford Fosgate 300W was a factory option for the 1.8S models and I assumed thats what I had. I was shocked that Fosgate would put this type of system in a sentra. So anyways, after that, I removed the original cd deck(WHICH DID NOT HAVE ROCKFORD FOSGATE ON THE CD PLAYER)and installing my own with a MTX 250W amp and 2 JL 10WO's in the trunk, I began to boast about how great my system sounded. Some guys asked me what kind of speakers I had. I told them "They're rockfords!" They asked me to pop the trunk to see my subs and when I did that, they looked up on the rear deck where the speakers are mounted and said "These arent rockfords!". Come to find out, their panasonic speakers and a panasonic subwoofer?!?!?!?!? I never paid attention to the brand. I've looked everywhere on google and have yet to find where Nissan used an optional 7 panasonic speaker system in their vehicles? Actually I cant even find the basic 4 speaker system with panasonics. And I know these are factory placed because you can tell their original and not tampered with, etc. Whats going on here. And after looking at the optional rockford system, it says Rockford Fosgate on the player, the sub is an 8" sub instead of a 6" sub and its supposidly a 9 speaker system??? But I've yet to find a model that had a factory 6" sub either. What have I got or what options are on my vehicle...is it standard? Is it Panasonic/Rockford? I'm just confused because this system sounds incredible for a all "Panasonic" based system. Please help you guys!
Thanks,
Sean


----------

